# Needing some advice on elk.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm up hunting the extended archery right now and have came up on a herd of elk at about 100 yards. There are 3 bulls and 20 cows. This was about 7 30 this morning. They started going the other way and I lost track of them. Will they come back to where they were this morning or should I hike and try and find them again? Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't wait...I would think they haven't gone too far and would try to sneak on them and locate them again....if all else fails, you know where they are and can go in a different day if it doesn't work out for you. 100 yards isn't far..,they have to be close.

Keep your ears and eyes wide open. Don't use calls. Listen for those cows to be talking.

Oh yeah, pay attention to the wind.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Will they come back? Yes most likely, but it might be 3-4 days before their back in that spot again. Elk roam, they don't just circle like deer tend to in the same spots each day. I'd try to relocate them again.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I watched them move to the other side of the ridge and I think they are bedded down over there. I just don't want to get busted and my day to be over. I watched them last night move to where they are this morning.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Guess I'm going to hiking.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

So update. Got to the top of the steepest ridge I've ever climbed. Saw signs of them and smell like crazy in some thick timber but I cannot find them. Driving me crazy. The one bull I want has a kicker coming off his back right antlers its a great bull.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Found them.... 300 yards bedded down.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

they'll have to get water at some point in the day. Do you have any knowledge of the water sources where you're at? If they are limited, and you know where they are at, you could set an ambush between where they're bedded and the water. 

It's going to be hard to get close enough in the pines / oak brush for a good shot...doable but low odds. If you know where they might go for water and can ambush along that route, your odds go up. Good luck!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Lovin' the real-time updates.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Get as close as you dare....wait til they get up for the evening and then ambush them....don't go directly to them, go to where you anticipate them going and let them come to you.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

That's my problem I'm not sure which way they are going. I'm on a trail they were just on and it's covered with tracks and sign and smell is stronger. About 200 yards now.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

You can keep sneaking in on them....just have a high probability that they will see (a lot of eyes) or smell you and bust out. If you keep going, move very slowly always checking wind. Look for any sign of movement. Stay low.

The other option is to back out and get to a spot you can see them and wait til they move...look at where they are headed and try to ambush them.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

one just snuck behind you


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Just waiting. Moving a few steps and waiting....


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics of that bull! Now, get off your phone and hunt!!!!!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

If they are stationary and you are moving.... they will see you.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

So here's the dilemma. I'm between a bull and his cows neither are moving the bull is about 70 yards bedded in the trees. Do I sit in the middle and wait or try and sneak in?


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Wait


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

70 yards is not far...sit still...be ready


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Bowdacious said:


> 70 yards is not far...sit still...be ready


It is in thick brush. I'm just hoping he comes for his cows.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

On the edge of my seat.... good luck!


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

This is better than tv!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Holy crap. BEST POST in a long time.

Wait. See what happens. The odds of him moving and giving you a shot at that close range are better than your odds of making the move and not getting busted. 

If the wind is good, not swirling, you're ok. If it starts to swirl, either pray harder,  or make a move


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm thinking the delay is a good thing. Nobody likes typing with bloody hands...


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

He probably already killed the bull before his story even started, and he is just trolling us.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I wish. The bull took off the other way. Now I'm waiting where I think they will come back out and hopefully ambush them.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

There's always tomorrow!!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well I would have updated everyone sooner but my phone died up on the mountain. It was 10 miles of the steepest terrain I have ever hiked and I got closer to a lot of elk. Its hard to get by that many eyes. The bull that was 70 yards was spooked by something and let out a bark and we never saw them again after that. It was a fun time and saw some nice bulls. I cant wait to get out again next Wednesday and try it again. I hope to be able to get into them again and this time get it done. Thanks for the help you guys gave.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

It was definitely a good day to be out there hunting them with bass2muskie. Here is to hoping we can get it done next week.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

berrysblaster said:


> This is better than tv!


even weeks later !


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

tell me where they are and ill keep tabs on them for you...


----------

